# Top 3 Favourite Fast Food Places



## Jvstin

just curious about what you all indulge in while out and hungry. also, I would like these to be your top 3 that don't give you problems or at least very light problems just to see how each of us are affected.
here are mine.
-
3. Krystal (sack of 6 w/o onion)
2. Papa John's (extra cheese and pineapple)
1. KFC (bucket of 8 piece original, let about 5 get cold, great breakfast the next morning or a nice snack overnight. I pull off the skins, though.)
-
*note that Krystal is equal to White Castle for those of you who don't have Krystal*


----------



## adidar83

Wendy's - Spicy Chicken Sandwich 
Arby's - Roast Beef w/ Au jus
Chipotle- don't know if this is fast food, but I love this place.  I always get a fajita burrito


----------



## Kev

Well, occasionally I have to eat out, altho I really try to avoid it, as it's too much of a hassle finding something I can eat (safely).  But, given my line of work, there are times when its' just inavoidable.  When that occurs, I will go to the following:

1. Subway.   I can get a ham or chicken sub, and put only what is safe for me on it

2. Harveys'  A chicken pattie grilled on a flame, rather than fried on a griddle. I can also pick/chose the condiments that are relatively safer for me to eat.

3.  Dairy Queen.  It's risky, but their Brazier Burger is about the best tasting burger you can get.  Hold the cheese N bacon, and top it with ketchup/mustard.


----------



## adidar83

I forgot Subway.  I love that place. Eat there at least 4 times a week


----------



## katiesue1506

Krystal... ok so if it really IS just like a White Castle... how do you (Jvstin) handle THAT? Normal people with normal guts can't eat White Castle without the runs... that's why they call them sliders here... 

ok for me:

1. Arby's-- Philly Beef and Swiss sub, Beef n Cheddar... well tons of food there since I worked there for 3 years...

2. Burger King-- tendercrisp sandwich... no tomato

3. Chick-fil-A --- regular chicken sandwich


----------



## JTKrol

I eat a diet similar to a vegetarian, but I also eat fish (some would call me pescatarian).

1.) Chipotle - Veggie Burrito
2.) Subway - Tuna Sandwich (toppings depending no how I feel)
3.) Pizza - from pretty much anywhere!

P.S. I can also eat White Castle and not get sick.  I don't know why this is.  However, I haven't had them in years since moving down to TX.  The nearest Krystals is way too far away.


----------



## DanSJVDavis

Hmmm...
Top three that DON'T give me problems?  ...  ...  ...

Do pizza places count?

Wendys
Quiznos
Dog n Suds...(Gods I wish there was one closer to me than Indiana).



			
				katiesue1506 said:
			
		

> that's why they call them sliders here...


Sliders, skillet scabs, rectum rockets, gut busters...  I WISH I could consistently eat WC's.  Used to devour 10 of those things and a large onion chip in one sitting.  Those were the days.....


----------



## Jvstin

katiesue1506 said:
			
		

> Krystal... ok so if it really IS just like a White Castle... how do you (Jvstin) handle THAT? Normal people with normal guts can't eat White Castle without the runs... that's why they call them sliders here...


excellent question, it has the same reputation here, yet it's one of the main food I eat hen I'm ill. doesn't bother me at all.
guess I'm just awesome in that way.. :ylol2:


----------



## katiesue1506

DanSJVDavis said:
			
		

> Hmmm...
> Top three that DON'T give me problems?  ...  ...  ...
> 
> Do pizza places count?
> 
> Wendys
> Quiznos
> Dog n Suds...(Gods I wish there was one closer to me than Indiana).
> 
> 
> Sliders, skillet scabs, rectum rockets, gut busters...  I WISH I could consistently eat WC's.  Used to devour 10 of those things and a large onion chip in one sitting.  Those were the days.....



Bahahaha... gut busters... yeah. Funny thing though... when I was flaring, I ate White Castles... and it didn't affect me any different than I was already... still had diarrhea and everything, so it was like a normal meal for me  Oh... and although I be a girl... I can shove 6 or 7 of those down... Well I am a big eater though! Oh and how far is Sunbury from Indy?


----------



## Jvstin

I eat Papa John's extra cheese and pinapple pizzas once a week usually, and they don't bother be either.


----------



## jjs16

Hi All,

Pizza - from just about anywhere
Mr Greek - Chicken Souvlaki and Gyros
Labelle Province - Steamies (hot dogs cooked in a steamer) with chili and onins

The bottom two are in Canada only, I think and the steamies are only in Montreal.

j


----------



## amor151

easy 

1.burger king - bacon double cheeseburger
2.pizza hut or express - margherita wid pepperoni
3.KFC - 3 chicken strippers n a popcorn chicken box!

can only rarely eat burger king tho as for some reason beef causes me a hell of a lot of pain in my stomach  still my number one choice tho and risk it every once in a while!


----------



## DanSJVDavis

katiesue1506 said:
			
		

> Oh and how far is Sunbury from Indy?


Bout a 5-6 hour drive.  We hit Dog N Suds when we go visit my wife's relatives.  They had one here back in the late 70s, but it went the way of the dinosaur.  Charbroiled burgers and bout the best rootbeer I've ever had.  Alas, it's one of the few "drive in" style places still operating so it's not open in the winter.


----------



## katiesue1506

Well in Indy... the ghetto part... there's a place called Mug n Bun and its an old style type place too... they have good pizzas there... can't find em' made like that anywhere else.


----------



## Wiles

I can't really think of a fast food place that doesn't bother me; but I'll list my favourite 3 anyway.

- Wendy's (even though they changed my favourite chicken burger!)
- Mcdonalds 
- pretty much any pizza place. A lot of them let me bring my own rice cheese to put on the pizza 

I don't eat at fast food places very often though.

Before I was diagnosed, one test they had me do required me to be on a high fat diet for a week. So I went and ate a big mac every night!


----------



## Shoeless

I can't think of 3 that don't give me trouble.. Just different degrees of Diarrea


----------



## snazzy

My Fav fast food places are - 

1: KFC - zinger with the works mmm
2. Hungry Jacks - grilled chicken burger
3. Pizza

YAY getting pizza for lunch today at work YUM YUM :ycool: 

So funny all the different fast food place names around the world - so different from here in OZ !


----------



## Shoeless

Pizza, i can eat some. Papa John's pizza really makes me run to the can quickly. But I do like the Chicago Deep dish pizza. No onions of course


----------



## Sojourn

Right now they all do me in, as does anything though, so I just have to eat when I know I'll be able to get to a bathroom an hour or two later.  

Taco Bueno- Nacho Salad w/o lettuce or tomatoe

Arby's -  Grilled Chicken Club

Domino's - Thin Crust pepperoni


----------



## AbstractDonut

Poncho's 
Taco Bell
Papa John's Italian sausage.

May never eat the first two again, or at least that is the way it feels.


----------



## vickyoddsocks

Its not really fast food, but if im out and about theres nothing more i like then a Marks&Spencer lunch, (for those of you not from the UK M&S is a kinda posh store on the high street that do the BEST and probably most expensive food! And awsome sandwiches!)

For proper fast food i love Pizza, the Hut's its prob best!

And then id probably say a chicken Korma, from a lovely indian takeaway near me called Mowglis!


----------



## iamalyssa

For the most part, fast food's pretty gross, but I must admit that I'm a sucker for 1) Taco Bell 2) Subway, and 3) Pronto Pizza......yeah, those are pretty much the worst places EVER to like :/  ...roughage, spices, and glue--yum!


----------



## Jvstin

how about Chinese? anyone have good luck with them?
I do, as long as I don't go crazy with the noodles.


----------



## Kev

Hey, Jvstin. You're back 'out and about'.  Congrats.  As for Chinese fast food, I've not gone that route from a take out or Chinese restaurant. closest I've come is to give my home made food a chinese slant (no pun intended) at times. i'll take my chicken, or occasionally pork, add some spice to it with .. ginger, for example, and have it with boiled rice.  most chinese style veggies are off my safe diet, so either I pass on that, or try to make the veggies I am allowed at least look/taste like chinese.  Unfortunately, that means boiled, not stir fried. I can stir fry things like peeled yellow peppers, with some plain white mushrooms
It's not the same, not even close.. but I delude myself into eating this at times.


----------



## rhapsody86

actually I can't eat some Chinese food (stuff that isn't cooked as well) as it doesn't agree with me but I like...

1) sonic
2) Chik-Fil-A
3) Wendy's


----------



## lizzyfan

1. McD's-Fries
2. Arby's-RB and cheddar
3. Popeye's-Dirty rice


----------



## Cog

I can do Chinese, Indian or Japanese no problem. All the other chains with the no wheat and no chicken restriction is just not an option.


----------



## Kev

Here's a thought (how did that happen?)..  But, w/o hijacking this thread, maybe a side topic (or a more beneficial topic) would be a list of fast food or restaurants, etc.., that offer menu choices that are 'safe/wise' for us to eat, yet taste good+. I know that going out N about, eating while on the road, is a constant challenge. I AM not talking about 365 ways to prepare roadkill either, but decent tasting food a person on a restricted diet COULD/SHOULD/WOULD eat.  Or am I dreaming?  no, can't be.  I've found two that accomodate my diet


----------



## jobengals

chik-fil-a doesn't give me problems. I pretty much regret every other fast food place I hit up though. I dunno, had a quarter pounder meal from mcdonald's last night, and that was the shit. And I seemed to handle it well ... so it wasn't LITERALLY 'the shit', just ... you know. 

if you're just lookin for a drink though, hit up sonic. They are the ultimate drink stop .. and their chili dogs rule too but .... those tend to destroy my digestion process


----------



## D Bergy

I like Subway since I can pick and choose what I want on it.  I had to give up the Onions, which was not too much of a sacrifice.

I can eat just about any fast food, but I try noty to eat it very often.  There just is not a lot of nutrition in most of it, and MSG is often used.

Dan Bergman


----------



## Kev

I can go Subway as long as I stick to Chicken, Turkey or Ham, and avoid most of the veggies.  I can go to Boston Pizza, and order one item on their menu, custom it a little - extra, extra lite on the cheese, and get by without too many problems. I can go to DQ occasionally for a lite burger, flame broiled, hold the lettuce, tomato and cheese... problem is the side dishes.  Or, I can take in a Veggie burger at, of all places, Harvey's, and custom tailor the garnishes. Its more of a problem with the sides.  it would/will be a different story when my insides are healthy/able to withstand some fresh veggies. My 'salad' daze!!!


----------



## kpratte

- Wendy's Chicken club (yummm cheese and bacon)
- Papa Gino's Pizza or meatball sub
- Texas Roadhouse Chicken critter salad (not really fast food, but yummie non the less)

- Ken


----------



## Kev

The Canadian gov't just released the numbers on fast food chains and their 'bad' fat percentages..  surprised to see 'Burger king' fries had 10 X the level of bad fat as did KFC..  like, BK was way up in the 40+ range, while KFC & McD were below 5

now, fat in the GI tract can cause big D, problems with pancreas & gall bladder, and this fat sure doesn't do the body good overall, whether you are healthy or otherwise.  I used to opt for salad, but since I can't have raw veggies anymore I might just opt for some of these extra low 'bad' fat fries...  here in Canada, at least.


----------



## Guest

i try to avoid mcdonalds & burgerking.. but if i do eat from there i always go for chicken strips & diet coke... i dont eat red meat anyway, and i worry what goes into their burgers lol

favourites are mild chicken curry or chicken in ok sauce from my local chinese, or chicken korma from a fab little indian place near me. i'm fine with fried rice.. but have to watch any vegetables i eat from outside places, as they can be semi-raw & this causes a lot of pain for me.


----------



## drew_wymore

Quizno's 
Pizza from anywhere 
Red Robin California Chicken Burger with just cheese, nothing else on it


----------



## amor151

managed to eat a xl bacon double cheeseburger meal at burgerking today without any pains or anything.....result


----------



## Kev

well, that's sort of like saying I took a slow acting poison and I ain't dead yet. Yay!

Some foods have an immediate negative effect.  Others may take 24 - 36 hours to make their prescence felt.  Still other aspects/attributes (like fat content) may take days/weeks to affect the gall bladder, pancreas, ileum, etc., etc..  Like, fast food should be considered a guilty pleasure, cause we know it ain't good for us... and those of us with IBD, wellll  it's a potential time bomb with a short fuse.  Not to be a 'goody two shoes' or anything, but playing a big game of Russian Roulette with "our" gastro intestinal systems is asking for trouble, and we've got to face the fact that when we ask for trouble, we can expect it.


----------



## huskyjerk

I cant really think of any fast food places that dont give me any problems.  Jimmy Johns sandwich's, Quizno's  and Mc D's love a Big Mac.


----------



## fgillette1986

I eat A LOT of Zaxbys... A big zax snack meal with sweet tea doesn't seem to bother my Crohns at all.  (3 peices of fried chicken, fries, and a buttered texas toast.  Food is fried in soy bean oil.)  At one point, I was eating it twice a day.


----------



## Digits

well i dont have much choice up here, but deff=

Taco bell! can just suck down the soft tacos (with no tomatoes lettuce or onions) 
all day with no problem, as long as i dont mind the "burn" a few minutes later. 

never eaten at white castles.. never even seen one.

we just got a DQ, and its alright.


----------



## Kittee

Most the time McD's is ok.  Though the fries hurt me. Anything fried usually does.

Pizza is ok. 
Chick-fil-a is great, the salads and grilled sammiches. =)


----------



## BWS1982

I'm so jealous, how the hell do you people eat any of this stuff? I must be sensitive in my flare right now, I see a few of you though who say you don't really have any of these places on your safe list. I can have a grilled chicken sandwich and that's about it, if a place doesn't have that, I'm SOL.

I guess I'll put what my remission foods would be:

Chipotle: Chicken burrito, custom made
Culvers: (Oh God I tried this a couple months ago and will never eat one in a flare AGAIN!) Jumbo Deluxe cheeseburger, custom topped, gotta love those Midwest ingredients, so fresh it Moo's when you chew
Jimmy John's: The Gargantuan sandwich, topped with a ton of veggies (I LOVE that thing, massive as it is)

I prefer Wendy's if I have to go to a burger place, as their trans fat content is either at zero grams or very low compare to McD's and Burger King. 

This is so depressing talking about all the tasty (poisonous) foods I cheated with back in remission and pre-Crohns, I'm sick of crackers and juice!


----------



## H20 86

1) Pizza ( My Fave)
2)Mcdonalds 
3) KFC (not to much right now)


I eat Mcdonalds and Pizza when i eat out.  Luckly i dont flare up. I'm also not lactose intolerant ,so i drink alot of milk everyday too. 

Still, i have Crohns .. its Mild and im going into surgery this month.


----------



## karl

taco bell - chicken quesadilla with sour cream, crunchy taco supreme with mild sauce, nachos with cheese, mexican pizza, and a baja blast
arby's - apple turnover, junior roast beef with lots of arby's sauce, side of curly fries with kethup
papa johns - large pizza with pineapple, dunked in the garlic sauce
obviously i can't eat any of these "meals" now, i can't eat that much food in one sitting.  sometimes i'll cheat and pick up a nachos with cheese from taco bell, it hasn't caused a flareup yet, i'm crossing my fingers
oh man, i want ...i want, so hungry now


----------



## KCMike

Mr. Goodcents - sandwich shop
Taco Bell - bean burritos
McDonald's - Big & Tasty hamburger


----------



## jed

McDonalds - double cheese burgers.... oh so good
Hungry jacks (aus versionof burger king) - bacon double cheese burger delux, that gets a bit of a lay down afetrwards tho...
Yiro's King - i cant eat a yiro's from anywhere else, this place is soooooooo goood!


----------



## FruitLoop

I *need* to move to the US !!

I need to have a Taco Bell near me.

Not only do we live in the UK but we also live in a rural area so are limited in choice for the "big" fast food places.

My fav is Chinese - it's pretty low fat compared to most other take outs as well.  I have to be careful what I have but to be honest I think it is quantity of food that upsets my bowels and I tend to pig out on take aways.

Indian comes a close second but hubby is not a big fan so we don't get it too often.

McD's is ok and I am a big tasty fan - although i have to remove the tomato as they are food of the devil as far as my bowels go.

KFC is something i often crave but after eating it remember why i don't have it often.

Any food that I have not planned, shopped for and then cooked tastes good to me !


----------



## BWS1982

Taco Bell is alright, but there's better stuff as far as taste. Chipotle is a better Mexican place.

I think if Culvers was more widespread, it'd be quite popular, but while flaring I can't eat it.

Once in a while I get in the mood for White Castle, but as KatieSue said, it makes regular folks shoot liquid shite, so Crohnies beware.

McDonalds used to have 2 burgers that tasted great (although horrible for you like most stuff)...the "Arch Deluxe" and the "Daily Double" were awesome.


----------



## Jeff D.

Chipotle is amazing.  There is another place that is even better.  I forgot what it's called but it's pretty much exactly the same as chipotle but they give a large amount of chips and a bunch of different salsa's as well.  It's also about the same price.

I love pizza.  Me and my dad are pizza lovers and have traveled through several states and countries tasting pizza alnog the way.  I've had pizza in all the best places New York, New Haven, and Italy.(I'm sorry to all you Chicago people but I don't count Chicago style pizza as pizza)  I've also been to random places around the world that have great pizza as well.  Holland has a few places with amazing margherita pizza's and New Olreans has one of the best pizza places I have ever eaten at.

Oh boy now I need some pizza.lol


----------



## BWS1982

Hey Jeff I think you might mean "Qdoba", we have only a couple in the northwest Chicago suburbs here, they're not so common, if that's what you mean. It's VERY similar to Chipotle, pretty good too, but since I've only been there once, I can't genuinely rate them to Chipotle.


I don't actually know enough about how different "Chicago style" pizza can be, it really means deep dish with lots of toppings to me but means something else to other people....

Gino's East is the best I've ever had. I don't like thin crust, that's East coast style as far as I'm aware, and it's like a Pop-tart with cheese if you ask me. Give me an actual "pie" with an inch or more of depth, lots of sauce, veggies, meat, cheese and a SOFT, THICK crust. Dayum.


----------



## Jeff D.

No it's like Joe's something or another.lol

Yeah deep dish.  I was born and raised on the thin crusted pizza.  I need my pizza crust to have a little chew and a little crispyness.  Also, almost always pizza tastes better out of a brick oven.  I can't wait till I go to New York in a few months.  It's going to be a weekend of pizza eating.


----------



## BWS1982

If I was with you it'd be concurrently joined by a weekend of pizza shitting.

Damn flare better be over soon.


----------



## Jeff D.

Yeah, pizza is the one thing I eat that doesn't really bother my intestines.  I guess I'm lucky with that.  Oh and I order you to get better real quick.


----------



## elp888

After reading _Fast Food Nation - The Dark Side of the All-American Meal _by Eric Schlosser I stopped going to any kind of fast food restaurant. I didn't go too often before as I'm a vegetarian, but the book really killed it off for me... 
so beware, if you like your fast food, don't read the book, if not, check it out as it is a fun and interesting read

take care,
e.


----------



## BWS1982

Supersize Me did the same to many, but not me, I knew of it's evil before....

McD's and Wendy's both have amazing, cheap side salads for not much more than $1 USD or so, as well as fruit sides, so it's doable to choose taste and health as a focus.


----------



## Jeff D.

Yeah I was the same way with Supersize me.  I have always been intrigued by health and fitness, although not always practicing my knowledge.lol  What you have to watch out for though at wendy's or mcd's and there salads are the dressings which often have high calories and sugar.


----------



## BWS1982

Well, most of the fat in most dressings is like 80% unsaturated, or healthy fats, and only a couple grams of sugar. Usually with dressings it's either sugary (like Western or French) or higher in calories and fat (like Ranch and Ceasar)...then there's Italian which is pretty low in both areas.

When you're talking about a 40 calorie salad, adding 200 calories of fatty dressing still is a low calorie side/meal.


----------



## My Butt Hurts

I ran across a recipe for Krystal's burgers.  It made me think of this post.
After reading the recipe, I'm sure I'll never try one!
2 lb lean ground beef
1/4 cup dry minced onion
1/4 cup hot water
3 oz. jar strained beef baby food
2/3 cup clear beef broth
1 pkg. hot dog buns
Soak onions in hot water until soft.  Mix beef with baby food and broth.
Shape 1/4 cup of mixture into 1/4 inch patties.  Fry each in 1 Tblsp. oil on hot griddle.  Make 3 or 4 holes in pattie while frying.  Cut hot dog buns in half, and slice off rounded end.  Fry 1 t onions under each pattie when flipping to second side.  Place on buns.
Next direction is run to the bathroom, I'm sure.
I will use the roll cutting technique to make mini burgers, but baby food?  Good God NO!


----------



## BWS1982

What is a Krystals, like White Castle?


----------



## ericajones80

Wendys, Subway, Quiznos


----------



## DanSJVDavis

Yeah, Krystal burgers are like White Castles.  Pretty much the same beast, little box and all.  I'm kinda hoping they don't use baby food in the real ones...


----------



## Racer X

Shoeless said:
			
		

> I can't think of 3 that don't give me trouble.. Just different degrees of Diarrea


LOL Joe! I totally agree! :lol: 

I used to run n gun on junk food all of the time. But after I was diagnosed with Crohn's I said goodbye to fast food! Pizza, Burgers, Fries, ect...

In a pinch I can stop at Wendy's and get two plain baked potatoes. I know this sounds boring but I want to do everything in MY power to avoid getting cut open. And I don't want to shit into a bag for the rest of my life!!!


----------



## BWS1982

Amen to surgery aversion Racer X.


----------



## milesrlv

I can't tolerate red meat at all and I am like racerx in that I do the same thing in a pinch I will get the baked potato at wendy's. If they are not available in a pinch I will usually go for something with chicken in it and most of the time I end up tossing the bun (sesame seeds) or carefully scraping them clean...very tedious. McDonalds does not go down well no matter if it is chicken or any other semi-safe food. Don't know why?


----------



## Isla

I love fast food, slow food, all food. I eat everything and anything I want. I know, I know. But seriously I would not have sex for the rest of my life before I would give up any food.

I am a food addict.


----------



## Keara07

Fast food is off the tabel - I may sneak one-two fires when I take my kids out for a treat, but that's it. No red meats at all .. I keep forgetting these things and find myself cooking for my family, then realizing when we go to sit down there's nothing for me to have. 

I will gladly give up stuff to avoid another surgery and my mind is pretty tough. 

Oh, I can do pita wraps on a good day - just no lettuce, tomato - chicken and mayonaise is ok. Subway - nope, fresh bread is out. Tried once - mistake!


----------



## misterquin

Favorite fast foods:
1) Whataburger
2) Chick Fil A
3) Mama Margies (Delicious Tex-Mex food)

Fast Food I tolerate in a flare:
1) Arbys Original (2 bottom buns)
 Hard to say, just depends on how my stomach is behaving at the time. But I've had pizza and tolerated it well on a few occasions, but don't really like pushing my luck with the fast food.


----------



## Shannon

1) Wendy's
2) Arby's
3) Taco Bell

Sadly Arby's and Taco Bell are out of the question in a flare! Wendy's chicken nuggets never seem to upset me, thank goodness!


----------



## Guest555

KFC

Miss Millies

McDonalds


----------



## Momof2EW

Mine would have to be:
1. Taco Bell (mostly hard taco supreme's)
2. Krystals (Chili Chesse pups and chili chesse fries)
3. Wendy's (anything chicken from there)


And the Krystals just sometimes will mess with my stomach, I guess just depends on the day.... I know I shouldnt but I LOVE IT! :biggrin:


----------



## Miss Spencer

I don’t eat any traditional fast food, full stop.

If I have to eat whilst out, I will choose a sushi bar and get some avocado Californian rolls or something similar. If I can’t find a sushi bar, I will seek out an organic wholefoods cafe. 

If I can’t find either, I will go without and wait until I get home. I often carry healthy snacks in my bag for this very reason anyway, so I don’t get caught out.  

1) Sushi Bar
2) Organic Wholefoods Cafe
3) Fruit Shop (for a banana)

If I ate at traditional fast food joints - I would have a flare.


----------



## ameslouise

I'm with Miss Spencer above.  But I don't eat it anymore because it's just disgusting.

In an absolute pinch, Burger King makes a pretty good veggie burger.

I do let my son have Wendy's chicken nuggets upon occassion.

I will only step foot into McDonald's if I have to use the bathroom.


----------



## Lucy

1. Panera 
2. Chipolte (sp?)
3. Taco Bell
I wish they liked me back. Lol


----------



## TMos

can't really eat anything that comes out of a window anymore, but I miss Steak and Shake, White Castles even though it's disgusting and I'm not sure its even real meat, and a big old sammich from Panera (or St. Louis Bread Company as its known where it started)


----------



## RainyDay

1. Five Guys - but I can't stomach the fries anymore, unless I'm on pred
2. Chick-fil-a - original chicken sandwich, and I can handle the waffle fries on a good day
3. Panera - almond chicken salad, yum!


----------



## boomstickdog

1. Mr. Sub as long as the sub does not contain hot sauce 
2. A&W just no chubby chicken
3. McDonalds anything but I will try to go to the other two restaurants first

Just to add this the number one restaurant I can't eat at is KFC. I eat there and automatically two hours latter toilet regardless if I ‘am flaring or not since being diagnosed


----------



## jkd1111

In N Out Burger...No pun intended!  Double Double meal (the best!  I even learned how to clone them as I only get to CA once a year now)
Wendy's - for the fries when I just absolutely cannot go one more day without them
Taco Johns - but only for the iced tea...they make the best here.

Cody just doesn't have a lot of choices.  

When in Billings though I have to stop at Hardees...the east of the Rockies version of Carl's Jr.....OMG those hamburgers are sooooo good.


----------



## effdee

1. Chick Fil-A (hands down the best fast food I've ever had)
2. Burger King (really good fries)
3. Wendy's (it's only a block away)

Nothing beats late night Taco Bell, though.


----------



## Jessica

Subway - Flatbread, Egg White, Pepper Jack Cheese, Tomato (I have a local place that will make this for me anytime of the day!)  
McD's - Grilled Chicken Ranch Wrap
Taco Bell - Steak Soft Taco Fresco Style


----------



## Crohns08

My absolute favorites:

1. Shane's Rib Shack (Their ribs are to die for!)
2. Zaxby's and Chick fil a are a tie for second
3. Whataburger (I'm addicted to their white gravy sauce!)


----------



## Mountaingem

Subway keeps my tummy happy, I just go easy on the veggies if I'm flaring,

Taco Bell bean and cheese burrito.

Wendy's or anywhere I can get a baked potato. 

I guess for me I know not just where I can eat but what I can eat, too. Like, I can eat a grilled chicken sandwich at McDonald's, but not just about anything else they've got. 

Of course I've obtained this mental food list through many years of exploding diarrhea, pain, and plenty of public bathroom horror stories lol! oo:


----------



## DougUte

#1. SUBWAY is by far the safest for me. When everything else seems to set me off, I can go to Subway and, because I can tell them what king of bread, what meats, what condiments, and what vegtebles to put on it, Subway is safe.  I have found that if I stick to their 6 grams fat or less menu, and don't have condiments on it, I am really safe. 

#2 KFC - stay away from the extra crispy chicken and the corn. 

I really don't have a #3 place.


----------



## Pontius

#1. Five Guys. It's super greasy but it doesn't really bother me. I get the bacon cheeseburger with fries and a hot dog.

#2. Sarku Japanese. It's this place in the mall that serves teriyaki chicken and rice. It's so freakin' good and totally safe.

#3. Wendy's. I get two junior bacon cheeseburgers, a large fry, and a large chocolate Frosty. I'm pretty sure the Frosty kills me, so I have to be careful with that.


----------



## Mejay07

1. I love Subway can eat most everything there.
2. Arby's roast beef with cheddar, or an arby melt.  mmmmm
3. Jack in the Box Sourdough Jack burger or Sourdough Chicken sandwich.  LOVE them, and I am very sad because since moving to PA I found out they do not have Jack in the Box over here!  I will have to load up when I go home for Christmas


----------



## ecollazo121

1-SUBWAY-CHX BREAST ON ITALIAN
2-McD- Fries
3-Dominos-PIZZA  - (pay for it later that night)


----------



## Nytefyre

RainyDay said:


> 1. Five Guys - but I can't stomach the fries anymore, unless I'm on pred
> 2. Chick-fil-a - original chicken sandwich, and I can handle the waffle fries on a good day
> 3. Panera - almond chicken salad, yum!


Five Guys and Chick-fil-a definitely make my list!   The last would be Moes.


----------



## Jennjenn

Wow I am jealous from reading all of these posts! Lol 

I eat out at times but try to be careful at what I eat. I try to rarely eat at fast food places. By this I mean wendys, checkers, burger king, and taco bell. The only one out of these months ago was wendys for a baked potato and a small frosty. The others I have not eaten for about 8 years. I do enjoy going to restaurants though and altering the dishes when necessary. 
I was not a Mcdonalds fan even before I got dx. A few weeks ago I was in an elevator and a lady got on holding a bag of Mcdonalds. I smelled the greece and disgusting food and it made me sick. The thought of that place is disgusting to me for some reason. 

I actually ate chipotle the other day with a friend and she asked are you sure you want to try this. I watched a documentary on them that they have organic meats. I found that interesting for a fast food chain. It was good even though I was not feeling well. 

I have moments though where I can eat foods that I think are safe and still feel sick. I am not a health freak at all though, I love my sweets. But I stay away from deep fried foods. I have also not tried pizza in years   I have almost attempted it a couple times but then decided no when friends or family ordered it. I just told them to order me my meatballs with melted mozzarella cheese with sauce.


----------



## lynx

1. Jack n the box no bun serloin burger...and fries..
2. Hardees (Carl's Jr) 1/3 lb thick burger low carb...(no bun)
because of my wheat allergy I am kind of limited to what I can get as places like McDs actually add wheat to their fries...which cracks me up! 
3. Wendy's fries, frostys and salads...usually when im on the road traveling i get the grilled chicken salads...
4. Panera..which is called  St. Louis Bread Co. in St. Louis but called Panera everywhere else, makes awesome sandwhiches...which i can get as wraps without the bread they wrap the sandwich innards with a big leaf of romaine...plus they have really great plain potato chips...my Gf and I wish they would sell them in the grocery...they are really good...


----------



## Liam

Before surgery there wasn't many places where I could safely eat something, not knowing what the reaction would be. I could maybe sneak in a Mcdonalds here and there, and an occasional subway.

But since surgery my top 3 are:

1. Frankie & Bennys
2. Dominoes
3. Chinese Takeaway

Frankie & Bennys do a mean hunters chicken type dish, it's delicious! :thumleft:


----------



## maxibear

ensure, ensure plus and gatoraid


----------



## supercellbaebe

For me I can't get enough of:

Spud U Like
Fish and Chips, mushy peas, curry sauce (basically any chippy!)  
Tossed 

Yum yum!!!  :uk_flag:

The English flag is to say, these fast food places are found in England, I'm not sure if they are found in the USA or not?


----------



## mkhopper

1) Subway.  Gotta stick to only the turkey sub though if I'm feeling good I'll do the chicken with bacon.

2) Jimmy Johns.  They put one in right across the street from where I work and I go there so often, they usually have my sandwich waiting for me if they see me drive up in the lot.      Can really only have the turkey sandwich, but it's quite tasty.

3) Wendy's.  I've seen quite a few people mention this place, so they must be doing something right.  I'd kill for one of their hamburgers, but their chicken sandwich does the job well enough. Just wish they'd bring the old fries back.

Honorable mention... There's a place in Plano, TX I've been to a few times when visiting friends.  Can't think of the name, but it's a seafood place that makes an utterly outstanding shrimp sandwich.   I'd eat there every day If I lived there.


----------



## hindyg

I really haven't been to a fast food place in a while.  I would love to be able to have a greasy fish sandwich from mcdonalds, or something similar from burger king, but my gut hasn't been able to handle that in years.

I usually end up going to subway or quiznos or some place like that. Also here in NYC, we have some better "fast food" type places like Pret that cost a couple dollars more, but sit much better for me.


----------



## Crohn'sFor Life

In Hawaii, nothing beats Zippy's Chili rice. I can tolerate it when I am flaring. Burger King's Whopper Jr. is good too.


----------



## Pipergirl

does anyone have luck with in n out? i want some so bad but im in the pits of a flare and i dont know if its worth it. im just completely fed up with the constant noodles, fish, and soup that i ALWAYS have


----------



## KWalker

I try not to eat fast food a lot just because its not good for you (crohns or not) but these would be mine 

1. I love me a good chinese buffet
2. Taco Bell
3. Wendys or Arby's 
4. I had to add this because of Pizza Hut stuffed crust pizza lol


----------



## AlexJ

1. Uncle Sams (as far as I know there are only a handful of these in the south of England, quite similar to Burger King)
2. McDonalds 
3. My local Chinese


----------



## hawkeye

I try to stay away from fast food as it's bad for the waistline and I tend to be frugal and brown bag my lunch.  When I do eat fast food my favorites are:

1. A&W - not sure if they are in the US, but here in Canada the onion rings are great. My big chain fast food choices at for lunch at work are A&W, McDonalds, Tim Horton's (soup / sandwich)  and Pizza Hut - A&W is the first choice but I will occasionally go to McDs or Pizza Hut (lunch buffet).

2. Wendys

3. Burger King - although Harveys and Arby's are runners up


----------



## ThanksP

My go-to is the Fresco menu from Taco Bell, specifically the Fresco chicken soft taco.  I pull some lettuce off, and yummmm, so good.

I wish I had In and Out here, I'd offer to go experiment for you.  I miss living in CA.


----------



## bsv

I tend to avoid fast food and some causes me problems but I do not care.

1.teriyaki experience - might be a Canadian thing, with no vegi (either chicken or tofu). I can eat it even if flairy

2. Mc.d's breakfest -sausage mc.muffin with egg. But only on occasion 

3. Arby's roasted chicken with the beef jus sauce - it causes issue but SO good


----------



## CrohnsChicago

1. Chipotle
2. Wendy's
3. Chicago Pizza (thin crust, deep dish, stuffed...it doesn't matter I love it all! lol)


----------



## Bioheaded

Carls Jr. 
Hooters 
Guido's pizza


----------



## guitarjamie03

1. Freebirds chicken hybird (like chiplote but way better and more choices) 
2. Chick-fil-a (either a salad, nuggets, or a sandwich)  
3. Subway (turkey sandwich with lots veggies)


----------



## Ozboz

Damn you guys are lucky i cant tolerate any type of fast food maybe sushi and some asian seafood fishes thats bout it


----------



## Thunderstruck

I prett much love all food. But here's my top 3 "go to" places for yumy food.

1. Mcnuggets from Mcdonalds
2. In 'N Out Burgers, proetin style with grilled onions and animal style fries
3. Rose Garden and PF Changs Chinese food (they cater to gluten free)


----------



## rxgirl

Jealous if everyone who can still eat beef . 
1. Panera or Jason's deli (veggie soups/sandwiches)
2. Moe's mexican (minus beans or lettuce, their chicken suits me usually)
3. Subway (veggie patty with minimal veggies)

Pretty much coffee only from the other fast food chains... McDonalds, Burger King, etc. I miss Five Guys...


----------



## Susan2

The only fast food I buy is sushi. I can never be sure what's in any of the others.


----------



## briguy

Why is fast food so bad?

I can eat fries and burgers if I make them myself.  Same with pizza.  My pet theory is that its the oil they use on the grill.  Normally pam or something else "hydrogenated" that can be quickly sprayed on.

That's why subway is ok.  They don't cook anything.  Although you can get hydrogenated oil in cheap breads.  But not in fresh veggies or deli meat.

Brian


----------



## Yannick

I love the simple Dagwood


----------



## Bioheaded

Bioheaded said:


> Carls Jr.
> Hooters
> Guido's pizza


Carl's Jr kicked my *** today. I will be removing it from the list.


----------



## lisakuney

Crohn'sFor Life said:


> In Hawaii, nothing beats Zippy's Chili rice. I can tolerate it when I am flaring. Burger King's Whopper Jr. is good too.


Temple Valley Chinese Kitchen in Kaneohe has the best Manapua...

I used to pick a bag of mountain apples from my yard to take to them, and they would give me tons of free food.  Good times.


----------



## Ozboz

Its not just the oil in fast food the produce they use is highly processed from the buns to the patties and the veggies are usually grown in chemically laiden soils to make them grow bigger and faster thats why most take away messes me up except sushi or fresh cooke jappaneese or some meats are ok you'd think souvlaki was fairly healthy last time I had a chicken one i was in agony for days must of been some spice they put on the chicken to marinate it cause all I got was pita bread the spit roasted chicken and a drop of bbq sauce I can tolerate most bbq sauces


----------



## Bioheaded

Mmm. Sushi.


----------



## Gianni

one of the most viewed threads in the diet fitness and supplement sub forum... ...


----------

